# what would the limit be for inclines?



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know if I am phrasing this correctly or not. I was trying to find out what the limit might be x amount of lift to x amount of length. for example can you climb 6 inches on a 15 inch straight? or more? If anyone has any experience with this please tell me if the extreme of possible = not fun.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

90 degrees straight up if you are talking about magnet cars.

Non-magnet cars I don't know . . . depends on the tires I guess.


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Doba for the quick and insightful response. A 90 deg. will look great on my mountain/rocket layout. I will put padding on the ceiling.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

mmheyho said:


> Thanks Doba for the quick and insightful response. A 90 deg. will look great on my mountain/rocket layout. I will put padding on the ceiling.


Always just trying to help.


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

i too am building a pikes peak hillclimb and did an incline test
with a bone stock JL(getting the anagrams down)and three 
15" sections the car would climb 45*s,with a run.
it would not stop half way up and start again.my layout will climb
around 2 to 3" per foot.soon i will have something to show that you
may be interested in........as soon as all the parts show up...stay tuned!!!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

As many have seen, my track has an elevated section going through a mountain range that rises maybe 18" over a 4'-5' length. At the center of this elevation are banked turns that are exagerated by the raised deck.










The banking turns out to be somewhere around 50° which is very extreme for Thunderjets and AFX Magnatraction cars. The only way cars like this will make it around this corner is with silicone tires and some good momentum. Magnet cars love it.










As far as the graduated incline, these cars don't seem to have a problem since the rise progresses over more than 4 feet on the way up.

-Scott
Vargo Speedway


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

this is a 48" section @ 1 1/2" per foot rise(8*),a fairly dramatic rise
but the car has no problem starting from a stop..







[/IMG]


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tips and pictures. Your track always look so great. I am always inspired and intimidated by them at the same time. I will let you know what I end up doing.


----------

